# Gun boxes



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Question,
Is there a market/use for (besides starting a fire) empty gun boxes? 
I keep my gun boxes, but have some that I no longer have the guns for.
Thanks


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I keep them in case I have to ship a gun back or may want to sell it. If I didn't have a gun for the box I'd burn it. Just me though.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I've got several too. I always keep them in case I sell the gun off, then I forget I have them when I do. If anyone needs a box for an 870, I've probably got a few. Lol


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I burn them. Having a bunch of empty boxes sitting around drives me nuts. Guns are tools to me. I rarely sell a gun, and when I have sold guns no one made an issue out of not having the box.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Take them to your local auctioneer. You might make 5 bucks you might not. Will not cost you anything though


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

As mentioned, when selling a firearm the box will definately help get a little more money. I like older pistols and ones where the owners kept the original boxes and papers are always snatched up quickly at premium prices. Only problem I see with selling only boxes would be ones with serial numbers for obvious reasons. I do a lot of reading about older military 1911's and often times fake boxes for sale show up accompanied by a hefty price tag. If for instance you had some older boxes for desirable guns from say, colt/S&W/ruger you could probably sell them pretty easily.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I use to save them all, not so much anymore, got to be a pretty big pile of them, they help if you decide to sell.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

The boxes are definitely worth money. The price they get out of empty boxes is nuts. The older the box the better
Also, even used gun in original box is bringing more than just gun. Any documents or tools with gun make it
worth more. Collectors are always looking for a original box for their gun. Sky is the limit, just depends on
age & condition like anything else. Some people buy beanie babies, others buy boxes. Old ammo boxes are
collectible also.


----------

